#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Pilot Plant for packed-bed scrubber with chimical reaction in liquid phase

## alireza_137133

Hey there!


I want to design a bench-scale pilot plant packed-bed scrubber to be used in laboratory for experimental proposes.The system that I'm looking for is something contains chlorine in airflow and our liquid phase is an aqueous  solution of caustic.

looking forward for your kind guidances!See More: Pilot Plant for packed-bed scrubber with chimical reaction in liquid phase

----------

